# Anyone need work in S. NJ



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a tiny apartment driveway/lot in Bradley Beach. Not taking the ride down this year to do it, looking to sub it out. very simple but tight, need short vehicle/blade. Sidewalks if you want the extras. Let me know your from plowsite, its 2nd & 3rd house from the ocean on 4th Ave.
Can also trade 2 for 1 on job(s) in NNJ Morris/Sussex, ie friends/relatives etc...........


----------



## SPRDUTYSNOWPLOW (Jan 28, 2005)

demetrios007 said:


> I have a tiny apartment driveway/lot in Bradley Beach. Not taking the ride down this year to do it, looking to sub it out. very simple but tight, need short vehicle/blade. Sidewalks if you want the extras. Let me know your from plowsite, its 2nd & 3rd house from the ocean on 4th Ave.
> Can also trade 2 for 1 on job(s) in NNJ Morris/Sussex, ie friends/relatives etc...........


Could have a nice amount of snow on this location if the storm track is correct....e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## njshore4x4 (Sep 28, 2004)

in belmar, have all equipment to handle the job. call anytime 732 822 4139


----------

